# Certifications by NPCA for Sheriff dept.



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Attendance at certifications of County Sheriffs K-9 unit by NPCA.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Impressive! Hope they all received their certifications.


----------



## deacon (Sep 5, 2011)

I am a certification authority for "American Working Dogs" myself.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Mary Beth said:


> Impressive! Hope they all received their certifications.


There were a couple hiccups, but all dogs got through. Most dogs in NJ use guidelines through AG office, in sync with USPCA regs. But NCPA is option also.


----------

